# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  دراسة طبية تحذر من قتل البعوض على الجلد

## أميرة قوس النصر

حذرت دراسة طبية امريكية من قتل البعوض خلال وقوفه على جلد الانسان. 

وقالت الدراسة، التي نشرت في دورية انجلترا الطبية، إن قتل البعوض خلال وقوفه على جلد الانسان يمكن أن يصيب الانسان بالعدوى. 

وجاءت الدراسة، التي أعدها أطباء من كلية اينشتاين للطب في نيويورك، بعد وفاة سيدة في السابعة والخمسين من عمرها بعد اصابتها بعدوى فطرية في العضلات. 

ويعتقد الأطباء إنها أصيبت بالعدوى بعد أن قتلت بعوضة كانت تقف على جسمها مما تسبب في أن يدخل جزء من الحشرة في جلدها ويصيبها بالعدوى. 

وأصابت هذه العدوى الفطرية الأطباء بالحيرة. ليس فقط لأنها لا توجد إلا في البعوض والحشرات الأخرى. ولكنها توجد في لعاب البعوض وليس مثل الملاريا أو فيروس غرب النيل. لذا لم يكن من الصعب على الأطباء معرفة سبب العدوى. 

وخلص الأطباء إلى أن السيدة التي توفيت عام 2002 ربما أصيبت بالعدوى بعد أن دخلت الحشرة في جسدها. 

ودفعت هذه الحالة الأطباء إلى التحذير من قتل البعوض وهو يقف على الجلد. 

وقالت كريستينا كويل إحدى المشاركات في الدراسة: "أعتقد إن من الأفضل إبعاد البعوض بدلا من قتله". 

ولكن روجر ناسي خبير مكافحة البعوض في مركز مكافحة الأمراض في كلورادو بالولايات المتحدة قال إن لا يوجد دليل علمي على هذه الدراسة. مشيرا إلى أن إبعاد البعوض ليس إلا حلا مؤقتا. 

وأضاف: "إن البعوضة في هذه الحالة ستتجه لتعض شخصا أخر او تعضك انت مرة ثانية". 

كما شكك كريس كيرتس استاذ علم الحشرات في مدرسة لندن للصحة والأمراض الاستوائية في وجهة النظر هذه. 

وأوضح: "إذا قمت بإبعاد البعوضة فإنها ستعود مرة أخرى، فهي متعطشة للدماء. اعتقد إن من الأفضل قتل الحشرة ومن ثم فحص الأمر عن طريق الميكروسكوب

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يخرب بيت البعوض..تحيرنا كيف بدنا نتعامل معه
مشكوره عالخبر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

واذا كانت بعوضة عجسمي شو اعمل ...اقللها ممكن لو سمحتي انسة بعوضة تبعدي شوي خليني اقتلك

شكرا مها عالمعلومة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> واذا كانت بعوضة عجسمي شو اعمل ...اقللها ممكن لو سمحتي انسة بعوضة تبعدي شوي خليني اقتلك
> 
> شكرا مها عالمعلومة


وشو الغلط :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_وشو الغلط_


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

انتي شو حشرك انا بحكي عن الحل ..شو بدي اعمل يعني لما تكون بعوضة على ايدي ...ارقصلها مشان تروح

ومش شكرا عالمعلومة :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _وشو الغلط_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انتي شو حشرك انا بحكي عن الحل ..شو بدي اعمل يعني لما تكون بعوضة على ايدي ...ارقصلها مشان تروح
> 
> ومش شكرا عالمعلومة


اه ومش عفوا  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_اه ومش عفوا_ 


 :Eh S(19):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _واذا كانت بعوضة عجسمي شو اعمل ...اقللها ممكن لو سمحتي انسة بعوضة تبعدي شوي خليني اقتلك
> 
> شكرا مها عالمعلومة_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> واذا كانت بعوضة عجسمي شو اعمل ...اقللها ممكن لو سمحتي انسة بعوضة تبعدي شوي خليني اقتلك
> 
> شكرا مها عالمعلومة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مهاااااااا

----------


## The Gentle Man

ول شو هذا
وما ازنخه الصبح 
لما يجي عليك وانت نايم

----------

